# Vegas Flighting



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I was going over the past few years of my progress in the flights and I can see no Rhyme or reason to how they determine the flighting. Mid way through each flight there are lower scores and X counts than those that won the flight below them. Can anyone shed some light here?


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

USNarcher said:


> I was going over the past few years of my progress in the flights and I can see no Rhyme or reason to how they determine the flighting. Mid way through each flight there are lower scores and X counts than those that won the flight below them. Can anyone shed some light here?


i thought they put you in flights according to your first two days of shooting. like i made the 4th flight and we all shot a 593 the first two days. flight three they all almost shot 595 the first two days. i also herd some guys "sandbag"( dropping points on purpose) to make lower flight then shoot good the last day so they win money lol


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I thought so too. But last year there was a guy down 65 and was in the 2nd flight. In the 4th flight all but 2 are down 8 and they are only down 5, they should have been in the 2nd or 3rd flight. And there are more but it gets a little more difficult in the lower flights. Maybe it's that simple and I just miss something somewhere. :wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have never understood the system myself.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

maybe they look at previous performances. If you shot 600 in previous and then showed up shooting 500 in the first 2 score I'd be suspicious
I'd also be suspicious if you shot a 299 20x in the first. And the a 220 20x.
There have been I'm told people whom have claimed some intentionally dumped to be against poor shooter so they coulds win . 

I'm going with the intention of just being able to say I shot in vegas,


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

USNarcher said:


> I thought so too. But last year there was a guy down 65 and was in the 2nd flight. In the 4th flight all but 2 are down 8 and they are only down 5, they should have been in the 2nd or 3rd flight. And there are more but it gets a little more difficult in the lower flights. Maybe it's that simple and I just miss something somewhere. :wink:


haha never noticed that guy so ya kinda confusing! i know some guys shoot the wrong target so instead of putting them in a lower flight they might just keep them in the one they woulda been? IDK but to me organizing 600+ people into flights would be hard so im sure they make a few mistakes just like the guy who tropped 60 lol


----------



## MBT (Oct 23, 2005)

They fight you after the first 2 days (exactly how many in each flight has to do with registration), then you cannot move out of your flight on the third day regadless of how well you shoot or do not shoot.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Last few years flights were determined by combination of 1st 2 day's scores, with x's for tie-breakers. Number of archers in the style determines number of flights and number of archers per each flight.

Not sure why the one guy shown in Flight 2 who was so far behind ended up where he did. Looks like an anomoly, possibly a typo, in the results.

Not sure what you're seeing in Flight 4? I looked through last year's results and thought I saw the total for everyone's 1st 2 days to be 7 and 8 down, no 5-down archers that I could see?

If you read the Tournament rules, you'll see the WAF reserves the right to base the final flighting on any combination of the 3 days scores......trying to keep sandbagging to a minimum by not posting that flights will always be based on the 1st 2 days scores but could vary.

>>------>


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i can only imagine how many actually TRY and sandbag some???? ill bet the number is more than most would think, i find it sad but true that its hard to understand how they actually come up with the flights also


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

*Flighting*

The 1st & 2nd day combined score give you a placement that rank you in a peer group. 
In the unlimited flights division it ends up between 29-36 people when they break it down to 14 payout flights into the total number of competitors. 

Im certain a few try and shave points on the second day to better set an advantage up for the final day but they hurt themselves! 
*I want to get my 300!* Every shot, one at a time needs to be in my eyes my best effort! I dream about the 30X -300 ...I can do it at 12 yards! I can do it at 15 yards but I want to do it in Vegas any one of the three round if not all! The dollars paid in the flight might cover your weekend in Vegas if you win a flight is that what its about? *I hope its more*. Its fighting your inner demons, your punches, your anticipation and feeling a perfect shot 30 maybe 90 times around 1,700-2000 fellow archers who also have the same personal addiction to compete!
Ive talked too much again,
Hope to see you in Vegas
Kevin


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I agree Kevin. I had my best finish last year. My last arrow cost me money. As long as I do better than last year then the weekend is a success.

But if you look at Sunday there are quite a few guys that all of the sudden put it together. I usually shoot better in Vegas on Sunday, I don't know why. Maybe I'm getting used to it by then.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

Mach-X said:


> *I want to get my 300!* Every shot, one at a time needs to be in my eyes my best effort! I dream about the 30X -300 ...I can do it at 12 yards! I can do it at 15 yards but I want to do it in Vegas any one of the three round if not all! The dollars paid in the flight might cover your weekend in Vegas if you win a flight is that what its about? *I hope its more*. Its fighting your inner demons, your punches, your anticipation and feeling a perfect shot 30 maybe 90 times around 1,700-2000 fellow archers who also have the same personal addiction to compete!


Very well put... Thanks Kevin!


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with kevin on the getting the 300, I shot Vegas for the first time two years ago and ended up 22nd in the ninth flight. I shot my heart out for that spot. Last year I went with the intentions of just doing better than I did in 08. Well I ended up winning the 4th flight and shooting my first 300 at Vegas to do it. I heard a few mumbles of being a sandbagger when I did and it ticked me off. Sometimes a person just gets on a roll and has a good day(even with the preasure of the shoot), I know that anyone else in my flight could have had the same thing happen to them and they would have been just as happy as I was. I am sure there are people that do sandbag but I would never go into a shoot and intentionally miss a shot, I just dont know why or how someone could do that! Just my .02


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

*300! Way to go!*

Congrats on a 300 in Vegas ...block out the negative comments you heard. That is just not putting in the training time, talking. I have committed 1-2 hours per evening 5-6 days per week for the last 4 months blank bale shooting, aiming and letting down, focusing on target while shooting different releases every shot...working on my hold, my form, adjusting to my correct draw length. I learned how to make bow strings this year, that to me is why I love archery! There is always more to learn. 
I bought my first bow in 1984, I've worked in the archery industry in national publications and for manufaturers and I know alot about this sport but the Vegas spot is my favorite challenge. 
The fourth flight is right up there! Once I prove to myself I can consitently shoot 299-300 I wont be shooting the flights division. I believe that is why that class is offered, we all cant be a pro immediately!
Kevin


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Vegas flighting*

I read on the NFAA site that this year they will flight after the final round on Sunday using one of three ways to do it. Look under Misc tab on the NFAA web site. Not quite sure what it means but it should be interesting.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

ILOVE3D said:


> I read on the NFAA site that this year they will flight after the final round on Sunday using one of three ways to do it. Look under Misc tab on the NFAA web site. Not quite sure what it means but it should be interesting.


I would like to see the flights done after the completion of the tournament only. They can rearrange you after the first two days so you are “with your peers” but after the third round re flight so you get the true overall combination of days. As was mentioned a few times you can blow an arrow out of the target on day 1, shot the wrong target day two, and when you are flighted and shoot your average it is a cake walk to win that flight. By flighting for awards after all scores are turned in I think be it a better way to truly have the shooters score.
I have worked that tourney in the tower and on the floor as a judge, and every year there are many who shoot the wrong target, if they flight after the last days shooting it would be a better representation of the scores. I would like to see that in all of the NFAA sponsored tournaments


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Also vegas is a w.a.f. shoot and the nfaa rules dont always apply.





ILOVE3D said:


> I read on the NFAA site that this year they will flight after the final round on Sunday using one of three ways to do it. Look under Misc tab on the NFAA web site. Not quite sure what it means but it should be interesting.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Joe Barbieur said:


> I would like to see the flights done after the completion of the tournament only. They can rearrange you after the first two days so you are “with your peers” but after the third round re flight so you get the true overall combination of days. As was mentioned a few times you can blow an arrow out of the target on day 1, shot the wrong target day two, and when you are flighted and shoot your average it is a cake walk to win that flight. By flighting for awards after all scores are turned in I think be it a better way to truly have the shooters score.
> I have worked that tourney in the tower and on the floor as a judge, and every year there are many who shoot the wrong target, if they flight after the last days shooting it would be a better representation of the scores. I would like to see that in all of the NFAA sponsored tournaments


And that's exactly what they did.


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

*Yes! Yes! Yes!*

They did it! 
This year it appears to have combined all three days scores and then divided it by the number of flights and you are placed wherever you fall!
It will stop the sand bagging and make you compete at your best. Shoot you best everyday to see where you really are at your sport.
Thankyou NFAA and the WAF. 
I will compete as long as my body allows! 
Kevin


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

wow didnt know thats how it was going, i just felt lucky to finish 2nd in my flight and make some $$$$


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

I was confused as well. The winner of the flight below me shot a lower score then me but came in first and took home a pot. I little disconcerning at first. Took me a while to grasp what they were doing. Didn't realize the splitting of the flights until Sunday morning. Then it all made a little more sense. This was the first year I shot Vegas and only maybe the 4th time ever shooting indoors. Shot a measly 869 but I suppose it could have been worse. I made the mistake of walking through the vendor area the first day and making a few changes to my setup. Ah well, live and learn. I will deffinately be going back next year. Now knowing what to expect, I know I will do better.


----------

